# drain matinence



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I had a customer ask me about drain matinence products yesterday after snaking a lav sink drain. I like the biological drain openers but with all the anti bacterial soaps that makes them ineffective. I'm not a big fan of the chemical ones because homeowners use them last minute before they call the plumber. Then I come in to a sink full of drano and end up with a chemical burn or two. What products do you use or recommended to homeowners


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tell them to fill the lav basin at least once a week to get a good slug of water to wash down all the crud. A little zip-stick is also a good idea.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ that's all I tell them. I'm thinking I should actually stock those zip sticks on my truck, and sell them. I use it in my lav at home all the time. 
Damn plumber is too lazy to clean it out properly!


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

I like Bio-Clean
http://www.statewidesupply.com/bioclean/index.html


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Drain maintenance and drain cleaners are two different items. 
For maintenance I like Bio-Clean


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

HSI said:


> Drain maintenance and drain cleaners are two different items.
> For maintenance I like Bio-Clean


Baking soda down the drain with Bio Clean is a good neutralizer


----------

